# Mainzer Nightride gestartet



## Mr Cannondale (29. Oktober 2007)

Es ist soweit, die Dunkle Jahreszeit ist gekommen und der Nightride kann starten.

Es gibt zwei Treffpunkte:
18 Uhr Cycleplanet und
18 Uhr30 Schloß Waldhausen ( Biketreffs vom Dienstag und Donnerstag im Sommer)

Gestartet wird jeden Mittwoch um Punkt 18 Uhr von Cycle Planet aus, dann fahren wir zum Schloß Waldhausen, um uns um 18 Uhr 30 vor dem IPA Heim zu treffen 
Die Fahrstrecke wird je nach Witterungsverhältnissen und Zustand der Wege ausgewählt.
Die Fahrtzeit beträgt ca.2 Stunden bei lockerem Tempo.
Für diejenigen, ( bitte ca. 15 Min früher kommen) die keine brauchbare Beleuchtung haben, stellt uns Torsten vom Cycleplanet eine Beleuchtung leihweise zur Verfügung, die man auch günstig Erwerben kann.

Falls die Wetteraussichten zu schlecht zu Biken sein sollten, oder kein Guide zur Verfügung stehen sollte, wird der Nightride um ca. 16 Uhr hier im Forum abgesagt.
Ihr könnt euch auch Telefonisch beim Cycleplanet informieren: 06131-230770   

Diesen Mittwoch habe ich nicht so viel Zeit d.h. bis ca 20 Uhr


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. November 2007)

Falls jemand beim Nightride mitfahren möchte: Bitte unbedingt hier im Forum anmelden = Posten, oder im Cycleplanet 06131230770 melden, sonst findet kein Nightride statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChuckNorris (12. November 2007)

Genau,
nachts ist es kälter als drausen 

Bin am Mittwoch dabei 

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. November 2007)

ChuckNorris hat wegen plötzlicher Blindheit abgesagt, da sonst keiner gepostet hat findet heute den 14.11 kein Nightride statt.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## ChuckNorris (14. November 2007)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> ChuckNorris hat wegen plötzlicher Blindheit abgesagt, da sonst keiner gepostet hat findet heute den 14.11 kein Nightride statt.
> Gute Besserung!



Du Weichei 

du hast doch dein Heizdeckchen vergessen. 


Also dann schönes Büggü noch.

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## verfolger210 (16. November 2007)

also die rhoihessekurbeler waren unterwegs, bei minusdingsda grad ab 19:00 uhr start in nieder-olm ! 
gediegene fast 50 km schön den rhoihessische agrarasphalt geschrubbelt 
mit lecker einkehr im bewegungsforum in nieder-olm.

ihr könnt euch uns gerne anschließen...........

das ein oder andere einstandsweizen wäre aber schon fällig !


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. November 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> also die rhoihessekurbeler waren unterwegs, bei minusdingsda grad ab 19:00 uhr start in nieder-olm !
> gediegene fast 50 km schön den rhoihessische agrarasphalt geschrubbelt
> mit lecker einkehr im bewegungsforum in nieder-olm.
> 
> ...



Das könnten wir gerne demnächst mal machen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. November 2007)

Leider fällt meinerseits der Nightride am 21.11  wegen Beinharter Vorstandssitzung aus.
Aber falls diesmal ein paar Nightrider zusammen kommen, könntet ihr auch ohne Guide fahren!
Am 28.11 klappts dann hoffendlich mal wieder.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Dezember 2007)

Am Mittwoch, den 12.12 fällt der Nightride wegen einer Weihnachtsfeier leider aus !


----------



## ChuckNorris (8. Januar 2008)

Also dann " Mongohan " 

Bin morgen am Schloßwaldhausen.

Bis dann schönen büggü noch 

Gruß

Chuck


----------



## radicalric (9. Januar 2008)

Hier in Mainz fängt es gerade an zu regnen
Also Nightride abgesagt
Mr Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. Februar 2008)

Schade, nun muß ich heute alleine fahren: falls doch jemand heute Abend fahren möchte, bitte schnellstmöglich Posten, dann bin ich um 18 uhr 30 am Schloß Waldhausen


----------

